# crash site



## stuart3009 (Jan 2, 2022)

im still on the case of a crash site that happend near merry harriers pub in taunton ,z2913 hurricane august 1941. someone time ago i heard of an evacuee writing a picece in bbc webiste peoples at war about the crash but cant find in any person know info


----------



## DenisS (Tuesday at 7:49 PM)

*Sgt Eugeniusz KROPIWNICKI of 302 Squadron.
Sergeant E Kropiwnicki (Polish Air Force): killed; aircraft accident near Church Stanton. Hurricane IIB fitted with a RR Merlin XX (20) was a Brooklands built airframe of 302 Squadron serial, Z2913 , Taken on charge by 302 Squadron on the 23 March 1941 and struck off charge on the 24 August 1941 (Information from the National Archives citation AIR81/8533)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

